# April Fools day



## Luvmyzoocrew (Apr 1, 2009)

Today i came down after showering and my mother said (she comes over some days to make a big breakfast for the k ids sometimes) that my hubby caught what he thought was a rat in a mouse trap :shock:. Some back story i was in the basement (a small basement that has a sump pump, heater, well h olding tank, you can barely stand straight up in it, oh and it also has spiders :nerves1 down there.) I was getting pellets for Belles litter pan when out of the corner of my eye something when running across the floor. My first girly reaction was to scream, which i did, no one came running to my aide either :?. Whatever it was ran through a small opening by the door frame leading to the bulk he ad doors, then decied it was going to come back in, so i started screaming at it again, then it ran out and left this time. I was telling my mom that it looked alot bigger then any field mouse that i have seen. So you could understand my panick about a possible rat in my house, sorry for all you rat lovers on here, it is one thing when they are a pet and another thing to me that they could be running around my house,lol. So i grabbed the p hone to call my hubby to see where he put it so i could look at it to see if it was what i saw the other day, and my mom informed me that her and my oldest son where in on it and it was an Aprils fools joke :shock: not funny


So what will you do to people today, or w hat was already done to you

I have to say i am loving the fact that you cant type b*nny in (bunny) and reading peoples posts are hysterical with the other words that come up in its place,lol


----------



## Becca (Apr 1, 2009)

Well my mum woke me up by saying 'Michael Jackson's downstairs' and I jumped up and was all excited (bear in mind I was still half asleep and pretty dumb in the mornings) when I realised I went back to sleep 5 mins later she came up and said 'Its 8am you've got 15 mins to get ready for school' and that got me up! I was rather annoyed though! I wanted M.J to be downstairs


----------



## pinksalamander (Apr 1, 2009)

Nothing! Although I did enjoy Youtubes April Fools, and also Pizza Hut!


----------



## BunLuvvie (Apr 1, 2009)

Nothing but here on this site: here whenever you type b.unnies (had 2 put in the dot) it comes out saying mooses! I was reading topics and posts and getting really confused because i was not getting a pet moose!! haha Now my little sister gave me a cup of tea. Should I worry?


----------



## Becca (Apr 1, 2009)

*BunLuvvie wrote:*


> Now my little sister gave me a cup of tea. Should I worry?


YES lol! Don't drink it


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 1, 2009)

Aah the Pizza Hut one was funny! I didn't see the YouTube one...

The RO one has to be the funnies for me though! Totally got me and I have been hysterical all day reading the posts! 'do you know of a moose savvy vet?' LOL!


----------



## pinksalamander (Apr 1, 2009)

Haha! I missed the bunnies thing! That is clever, they must have changed the filters LOL

On the pizza hut one you got a free 25% voucher though!

By the way, its after 12, so technically they are now gonna get bad luck for the bunnies thing!


----------



## pinksalamander (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh dear, seem that if you type b.unnies you get monkeys, If I type monkey what happens?


----------



## pinksalamander (Apr 1, 2009)

I thought I was supposed to be seeing mooses?


----------



## Becca (Apr 1, 2009)

I think R A B B I T S is mooses hold on lemme try *types in the R word*

rabbits


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 1, 2009)

Well I woke hubby up at 2 am saying he was late for work. Then he called me and said the car dies on the way to work. 

He had put phoenix in a kennel so she did not come when called this morning.

I let phoenix go downstairs early to make storm think its time for breakfast.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 1, 2009)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> Oh dear, seem that if you type b.unnies you get monkeys, If I type monkey what happens?


If you type b*unny you get bunny and if you type r*abbit you get rabbit!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 1, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *pinksalamander wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Oh dear, seem that if you type b.unnies you get monkeys, If I type monkey what happens?
> ...


Oh, the moose thing must have been changed back!


----------



## Becca (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah it was moose a min ago :/


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm not personally pulling any pranks, but even though Paul proposed early yesterday morning, he didn't tell his coworkers yesterday and went in today saying he'd proposed last night and I said "no". He's going to milk that all day. He's grinning from ear to ear though so we'll see how believable it is!


----------



## Brandy456 (Apr 1, 2009)

Nothing has happend to me.. yet
Whats all this talk about the pizzahut thing ?


----------



## Numbat (Apr 1, 2009)

My friend pretended she was leaving! I was late to school and EVERYONE was in on it except me! I totally fell for it  They all acted really well!


----------



## naturestee (Apr 1, 2009)

Nothing here but the usual tomfoolery at work. Nobody had time to do anything else, and the morning was spent keeping Myheart from going into a panic over Luna's dental.

But I'm reading some of the internet/news pranks and I really like this one:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2009/apr/01/guardian-twitter-media-technology

OMG Hitler invades Poland, allies declare war see tinyurl.com/b5x6e for more :laugh:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Apr 1, 2009)

In the chem lab where my daughter's fiance works, someone changed all the bathroom signs...men's was women's, etc. I thought that was kind of cute and harmless. Our boys don't fall for any of it anymore, so it's not as much fun as it used to be.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 1, 2009)

*naturestee wrote: *


> But I'm reading some of the internet/news pranks and I really like this one:
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2009/apr/01/guardian-twitter-media-technology


We saw that one! Hillarious!



Speaking of Twitter, has anyone seen this video? Omg did I laugh!

http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/pda/2009/mar/27/twitter-digital-media






One April Fool's that wasn't funny was a company called laptopsdirect advertising free funerals in return for advertisement. REALLY not tasteful at all...

http://www.buyitdirect.co.uk/free_funerals_from_laptops_direct/page.asp

:grumpy:

BOOO laptopsdirect!


BMW's was funny.....


http://www.bmw.co.uk/bmwuk/about/news/0,,1156___co-181251681,00.html


:laughsmiley:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 1, 2009)

I live a happy, sheltered life. No April Fool's Day stuff here.


----------



## Brandy456 (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm still watching my back and what people tell me. My brothers aunt told us that she got engaged. We laughed at her and someone even said that she was to old. Turns out it was actually true.. =)


----------



## BethM (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm not too big into April Fool's stuff, but I really like to see the online things. 

I'm quite fond of the one from ThinkGeek:

http://www.thinkgeek.com/stuff/41/squeez-bacon.html?cpg=93H


----------



## naturestee (Apr 1, 2009)

I <3 ThinkGeek! Although the tauntaun sleeping bag was way more awesome, IMO. Lightsaber zipper and everything. I'd totally buy it!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Apr 2, 2009)

I had like 8 stcikers on teh back of me saying stuff like:

-APRIL FOOL!

-again

-oh wow she's not noticing me putting stickers on

-Kick me!

-YOU BIG FOOL!

yeah lol


----------



## missyscove (Apr 2, 2009)

Nothing was done to me, but I swapped the order of the drawers in my roommate's dresser (she still hasn't noticed though) and changed the time and date on her laptop to Spanish.


----------



## PepnFluff (Apr 2, 2009)

Well the Edge, a radio station here was playing these ads and talking non stop about how everyone earning over 50k got 5k put in there account overnightas part of the governments stimulus package, so min after I heard it phoned mum, check your account! Phoned Dad, check your account in which he responded ya tosser what day is it. I was like dunno (7am is my excuse ) he told me to think about and call him back LOL it was totally believable though the working for familys ads sounded true even the 0800 number you called was! So many people fell for it....Including me lol.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Apr 2, 2009)

Cartoon network played april fools on us yesterday by playing the intro to shows then putting another show on, needless to say the kids didnt find this funny, and i was thinking i was going nuts and c hecking the guide to make sure i had the right channel. lol


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 2, 2009)

I wound up "hacking" into Will's email accounts and changing the background themes to pink.  He trusts me not to read his emails and I just play around with the format options.  He has yet to notice... I mean, this is *PINK*! Very noticeable. 

Will is no fun to do pranks on, because he either doesn't get them at all, or they're too easy to do. 

Example: Will's family will break hard boiled Easter eggs over their head (for whatever, ungodly, backwards "Michigan" reason). EVERY YEAR they would give him a raw egg and he would smash it over his head (not realizing it was raw until it was too late). Once he met me, I taught him how to spin the egg to see if it is cooked or not.  

Another example: This example is mine, though!  Will got a pair of those "Hulk Gloves" for Christmas. You know, those big, green, foam ones that yell, "Hulk SMASH!" when you put them on and hit things? After about two weeks of him terrorizing the bunnies (he wasn't hitting them, just hitting them together to make the noises) I hid the gloves under our fish tank. Well, it's April, and _someone_ hasn't found them or even realized that they were gone. I just left them under there to see how long it takes him to realize they're missing. 

I'm such a good girlfriend. :biggrin2:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Apr 2, 2009)

ha ha ha i should have done that to my sister,i have her password to her myspace,lol!!!!!!!!!! darn you should have put this in yesterday so i could have thought to do that too,lol


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> ha ha ha i should have done that to my sister,i have her password to her myspace,lol!!!!!!!!!! darn you should have put this in yesterday so i could have thought to do that too,lol


I didn't think to do it until right before we left for bowling at 9:00pm last night! I didn't get home until 11:00pm! I walked in the apartment, gave Toby his medicine, passed out bunny greens, then passed out on the bed!  (Not really "passing out", just fell asleep right away!)
:bed:


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Apr 2, 2009)

April Fools morning we had a busy day, I turned31 weeks pregnant andthat afternoon my husband was leaving to the Philippines, so during all of his last minute packing he sat down to have a bowl of cereal. isaw my opportunity, i when into the bedroom and called to him in a very distressed voice, as he was walking down the hallway he says, whats wrong? with his mouth full. i yelled out my water broke.. a lot of hesitation in his voice and barely inaudible he says... what water?? at this point he gets to me and we are face to face. with my worried freaked out face i point with my hands and say that water. i thought he was going to pass out right there and then. i have never seen his eyes so big! so i right away i told him april fool, and it took him a minute to realize what was going on. just the possible shock of labor scared him! he was nothappy when he got back to himself LOL 

im so mean and feel a little bit guilty... But... i made a memory he'll never forget! and someday he'll be able to laugh about this... :biggrin2:


----------



## pinksalamander (Apr 2, 2009)

NetherlandDwarf wrote:


> April Fools morning we had a busy day, I turnedÂ 31 weeks pregnant andÂ that afternoon my husband was leaving to the Philippines, so during all of his last minute packing he sat down to have a bowl of cereal. iÂ saw my opportunity, i when into the bedroom and called to him in a very distressed voice, as he was walking down the hallway he says, whats wrong? with his mouth full. i yelled out my water broke.. a lotÂ  of hesitation in his voice and barely inaudible he says... what water?? at this point he gets to me and we are face to face. with my worried freaked out face i point with my hands and say that water. i thought he was going to pass out right there and then. i have never seen his eyes so big! so i right away i told him april fool, and it took him a minute to realize what was going on. just the possible shock of labor scared him! he was notÂ happy when he got back to himself LOL
> 
> im so mean and feel a little bit guilty... But... i made a memory he'll never forget! and someday he'll be able to laugh about this... :biggrin2:



Haha what is he gonna do when your waters really DO break? Pass out on you? LOL.


----------



## Brandy456 (Apr 2, 2009)

*NetherlandDwarf wrote: *


> April Fools morning we had a busy day, I turned31 weeks pregnant andthat afternoon my husband was leaving to the Philippines, so during all of his last minute packing he sat down to have a bowl of cereal. isaw my opportunity, i when into the bedroom and called to him in a very distressed voice, as he was walking down the hallway he says, whats wrong? with his mouth full. i yelled out my water broke.. a lot of hesitation in his voice and barely inaudible he says... what water?? at this point he gets to me and we are face to face. with my worried freaked out face i point with my hands and say that water. i thought he was going to pass out right there and then. i have never seen his eyes so big! so i right away i told him april fool, and it took him a minute to realize what was going on. just the possible shock of labor scared him! he was nothappy when he got back to himself LOL
> 
> im so mean and feel a little bit guilty... But... i made a memory he'll never forget! and someday he'll be able to laugh about this... :biggrin2:


That made my day =)


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 2, 2009)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> NetherlandDwarf wrote:
> 
> 
> > April Fools morning we had a busy day, I turned31 weeks pregnant andthat afternoon my husband was leaving to the Philippines, so during all of his last minute packing he sat down to have a bowl of cereal. isaw my opportunity, i when into the bedroom and called to him in a very distressed voice, as he was walking down the hallway he says, whats wrong? with his mouth full. i yelled out my water broke.. a lot of hesitation in his voice and barely inaudible he says... what water?? at this point he gets to me and we are face to face. with my worried freaked out face i point with my hands and say that water. i thought he was going to pass out right there and then. i have never seen his eyes so big! so i right away i told him april fool, and it took him a minute to realize what was going on. just the possible shock of labor scared him! he was nothappy when he got back to himself LOL
> ...


Consider that a dress rehearsal.


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Apr 2, 2009)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> Haha what is he gonna do when your waters really DO break? Pass out on you? LOL.


i don't know.. im curious about that too now... it does make me a bit worried... lol


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Apr 2, 2009)

ha ha Netherland Dwarf that is to good,lol.


----------



## BethM (Apr 2, 2009)

*naturestee wrote: *


> I <3 ThinkGeek! Although the tauntaun sleeping bag was way more awesome, IMO. Lightsaber zipper and everything. I'd totally buy it!


Ha Ha! That tauntaun sleeping bag ROCKS!!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 3, 2009)

Karlee (FallingStar) called me and left a message on my cell (I was at a conference dinner) saying that she went to feed the bunnies and Buttercup had 7 babies in the cage with her and was still having them! OMG did I flip! I dashed out of the room and called her back lol. 

I thought she was serious! haha! 

It was a good joke! 

Emily


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 3, 2009)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> Karlee (FallingStar) called me and left a message on my cell (I was at a conference dinner) saying that she went to feed the bunnies and Buttercup had 7 babies in the cage with her and was still having them! OMG did I flip! I dashed out of the room and called her back lol.
> 
> I thought she was serious! haha!
> 
> ...



Oh my gosh! That is a good joke! Risky, but good!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 3, 2009)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> Cartoon network played april fools on us yesterday by playing the intro to shows then putting another show on, needless to say the kids didnt find this funny, and i was thinking i was going nuts and c hecking the guide to make sure i had the right channel. lol



I think I saw that one! 
What was the show they were saying they were putting on? 

Emily


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Apr 4, 2009)

Emily i think it was SPonge bob,maybe. then it happened all day i DVR"ed Pokemon for my older son and later that night he went to watch it and it wasnt the right show,lol, he thought he was going nuts


----------

